# feuer



## ponda (12. August 2002)

Na ihr,
ich möchte einen film machen, wo ich feuer auf/in der hand habe.
leider habe ich aber nicht das passende feuervideo mit dem "graustufenfeuervideo" (brauche ich als matte) dazu.

hat jenmand von euch soetwas?
also nochmal:
- feuer (sollte allein auf dem video sein. am besten mit schwarzem hintergrund.ihr wisst schon, wie ich das meine )
- dazu das gleiche video mit dem feuer, nur in graustufen (schwarz-weiß)
wäre echt klasse, wenn das jemand zufällig hat (hab es in dem buch "adobe after effects 5.5" von galileo gesehen, also falls jemand das buch auch hat, dann weiß er ja was ich meine )

oder kann mir jemand einen link geben, wo man sowas runterladen kann?

THX ponda


----------



## goela (12. August 2002)

Meinst Du soetwas? 

Da hat's ein Beispiel mit Feuer und AfterEffects!


----------



## ponda (12. August 2002)

das mit after effects ist schon gut, da ich auch danit arbeite.
aber ich brauche eine richtige flamme, also eine, die nach oben geht.
soll ich das bild vom buch einscannen und hier reinposten?
das feuer soll ich ja in der hand haben


----------



## g-zus (12. August 2002)

lol

also ich würd mir ne Digicam besorgen, in den wald gehen, ne schwarz besprühte leinwand oder sowas als background hernehmen und ein schönes feuerchen machen!!!!!! =)


----------



## ponda (12. August 2002)

du UMWELTSÜNDER:-( :-(   
ich hab ne digi, aber ein feuerchen im wald ??!!??
ich weiß net:-[ :]  %) :>


----------



## g-zus (12. August 2002)

h3h3...so wies bei uns gerade schüttet müsste ich schon ne kleine bombe bauen um wenigstens etwas feuer zu erzeugen! 

dann machs halt woanders...da wird sich doch was finden, oder?
irgendein campingplatz mit Lagerfeuerstelle oder so.


----------



## ponda (13. August 2002)

shit, hab meine cam heute zur reparatur gebracht (hab ja noch garantie;-) ). sie macht immer die cassetten kaputt   .

hab jetzt mal mein buch auf der homepage registriert und siehe da, sie haben die flamme, die ich meinte zun download...da habe ich es natürlich gleich mit voller erwartung runtergeladen, doch da kam die böse uberraschug: es war nur das schwarz-weiß video in der zip datei und das auch noch mit werbung und schlechter qualität...
ICH KÖNNT HEULEN ;(( 
ich denk mal die frage, ob jetzt jemand so ein video hat ist überflüssig, oder?

THX ponda


----------



## MoMo (13. August 2002)

*Selbermachen...*
Was du auch machen könntest, wäre ein Feuerzeug (bzw. die Falmme eines Feuerzeugs) vor die Cam zu halten, bzw. wenn du Bedenken hast, zu zoomen, und dann einfach das Flackernde vor 'nem Stück Grün aufzunehmen (da ein Feuerzug ja wirklich klein ist, sollte ein einfaches Stück Stoff schon genügen).
/edit: Aber ohne Camcorder ist das natürlich schlecht. Vielleicht macht's ja hier jemand aus dem Forum für dich?


----------



## g-zus (13. August 2002)

das mit dem feuerzeug is gut.

das blöde ist zwar, dass dann die flamme halt so "glatt" und gleichmäßig ist, ganz anders als bei Lagerfeuern, aber is ja egal, oder?

Besorg dir am besten ein teureres Feuerzeug (Kettenraucher haben oft so "schmuckstücke" =) ) wo man Gas nachfüllen kann.
dann kannst du

1. öfters probieren (gas ist nicht teuer.. außerdem besser als immer wieder neues feuerzeug)
2. man kann die flammen höhe besser einstellen, also mehr gas geben als bei den normalen 

bei meinem Feuerzeug kann man ne' knapp 12CM hohe flamme machen.
bin mir sicher das ginge vielleicht sogar noch mehr....


----------



## g-zus (13. August 2002)

noch besser: (is mir mal passiert)

Du nimmst ein billiges volles feuerzeug und enfernst die klappe vorne, so dass du es uneinegschränkt hochdrehen kannst.
nun drehst du das feuerzeug SO lange auf, bis das gas von alleine austritt, ohne dass du noch draufdrücken musst.

jetzt hinlegen und anzünden.

gibt ne schöne stichflamme.(aufs gesicht aufpassen...)
pass aber auf, dass es nicht explodiert.

am besten gleich weggehen wenn du es angezündet hast.


----------



## MoMo (13. August 2002)

*??*

Warum soll er sich denn so ein teures Feuzeug kaufen, wenn's Sprüh-Deos gibt?


----------



## ponda (13. August 2002)

oh man...ihr seid ja echt verrückt (im guten sinne gemeint) 
das mit dem feuerzeug ist echt ne supergute idee!!! 
jetzt muss ich aber erstmal auf meine cam warten (weiß jemand wie lange sowas dauert). 
och man, dann muss ich ja so lange warten... und ich hab mich schon so drauf gefreut meine videos zu bearbeiten 
mmmhhhh...
hab euch trotzdem gern   

ps: falls doch noch jemand ein video für mich hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## g-zus (13. August 2002)

ne, bei mir sind die flammen mit sprühdeos meist mehr blau als rot.
obwohl, ich glaub ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich mir bei LIDL oder so nen extrem billigen Haarlack gekauft und ihn angezündet habe, ich glaub der hat da ne schöne Flamme ergeben.

einfach mal mit dem zeug im haushalt ausprobieren.. =)


----------



## Kaethe (13. August 2002)

Du hast ne PM, Ponda
Ehe Du noch Deine Bude abfackelst!


----------



## ponda (14. August 2002)

COOL!!!!!
hast du was für mich *freu*
kannste ja an "ponda@diecleveren.com"
schicken..

DANKE!!


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

siehe PM, Ponda!!


----------



## ponda (14. August 2002)

in meinen privat messages hab ich nichts gefunden
oder was meinst du????


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Ok,habs nochmal geschickt. jetzt müsstest Du die PM haben.


----------



## g-zus (14. August 2002)

toll Kaethe, jetzt werd ich nie erfahren ob mein selbstmachtipp geholfen hat und er seine wohnung in brand gesetzt hat.

ich hasse hilfsbereite menschen!!! =)


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Sorry, tut mir leid!!    *schäm*


----------



## MoMo (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von g-zus _
> *[...]mein selbstmachtipp[...]*


*Dein* Selbstmachtipp??


----------



## g-zus (14. August 2002)

> I Wrote:
> ~~~~~~~~
> 
> also ich würd mir ne Digicam besorgen, in den wald gehen, ne schwarz besprühte leinwand oder sowas als background hernehmen und ein schönes feuerchen machen!!!!!!
> ...



teils also auch von mir... =)
sagen wir ich habs eingeleitet! ;-)


----------



## MoMo (14. August 2002)

Weil du "Selbstmachtipp" geschrieben hast und ich in meinem Beitrag als Überschrift "Selbermachen" habe, dachte ich, du meinst die "feuerzeuglösung", die ich beschrieben hatte.

ähm: Für positive Bewertungen habe ich übrigens immer ein Ohr offen  .


----------



## ponda (14. August 2002)

danke nochmal euch allen!!!
AUTSCH IST DAS HEIß!!!!! 


THX ponda
pskaethe: hab dir ne pm zurückgeschrieben


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. August 2002)

> kaethe: hab dir ne pm zurückgeschrieben



Das brauchst du eigentlich nicht extra erwähnen, da jeder auf dem Board eine eMail bei PM-Eingang erhält oder, wenn er gerade auf'm Board ist, ein Fenster aufgeht à la: "Sie haben eine neue Kurzmitteilung, wollen sie diese jetzt lesen?".
...


----------



## g-zus (14. August 2002)

vielleicht hat er die Funktion ja ausgeschaltet! =)

im endeffekt is es doch eh s*******-egal, MoMo!


----------



## MoMo (14. August 2002)

G-Zugs: Lass uns einen drauf trinken =)...


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Hab die Mail Benachrichtigung deaktiviert. Aber ich guck ja immer nach.


----------



## goela (14. August 2002)

Ist ja sowieso schon fast Offtopic der Thread!!!

@Kaethe
Jetzt hast Du "alter Turnschuh" schon wieder Dein Userbild gewechselt - gopf verdelli no mol (fluchen auch Schweizerdeutsch)!
Müsste aber der Turnschuh nicht rot sein mit gelben Steifen? Du bist doch auch Ferrarifan!


----------



## MoMo (14. August 2002)

Na gut, wenn schon OffTopic, dann aber gescheit ...

Warum ist da der Weltraum im Hintergrund? Ich finde, da passt das Gesicht von Ihr beim Aufschlag oder ein beliebiger anderer Körperteil (eigentlich sind's ja zwei und so beliebig dann doch wieder nicht  ) viel besser.


----------



## goela (14. August 2002)

Der Weltraum hat einen tieferen Sinn....

Der Weltraum unendliche weiten... oder auf gut Deutsch! Anna für Kaethe unerreichbar!!!! :-( 

Warst Du jetzt in Berlin? Kaethe


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Ne,in Berlin war ich nicht. Aber im September fahr ich nach Leipzig. Falls ich durch Dresden komme.    Naja, der Bahnhof is ja ein bissel kaputt. *GG*


----------



## goela (14. August 2002)

Pack die Badehose ein und nimm Taucherbrille und einen Schnorchel mit !


----------



## MoMo (14. August 2002)

Goela, was soll das denn? Wie soll die arme Kaethe denn mit den Schuhen nach Berlin kommen? Noch nicht mal Ferraripower und dieses nutzlose, absolut nichts sagende Weltraumbild, das er sich da in den Hintergrund gemacht hat, kannst du wohl auch mit dazu auf dem nächsten Schrottplatz entsorgen, *denn: *

Supersportschuh im Angebot

WARUM MIT IRGENDETWAS ZUFRIEDEN GEBEN, WENN DU AUCH MICHIS SCHUH KRIEGEN KANNST??

Aufgrund diffiziler technischer Schwierigkeiten ist es uns zurzeit leider nicht möglich, Schuhe für Rechtsfüßer oder Zweibeiner herzustellen. Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Du kriegst zwar nur einen Schuh, aber vielleicht spendiert dir Schumi ja noch einen Hinterradreifen .


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Jaja, ich werde es nochmal überarbeiten.  So ein Mist das ich jetzt das *.psd File nicht mehr habe. Keine Ebenen mehr. Aber egal. 

Ihr wollt auch nur immer das eine sehen,was? *g*


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Ok MoMo, dieses Bild war mit einem Copyright samt Wasserzeichen versehen. Das wird teuer für Dich. Oller KUNSTBANAUSE!!


----------



## g-zus (14. August 2002)

so, jetzt greif ich ein leude:

als das mitglied von uns allen, das die meistens posts hat und wahrscheinlich schon am längsten dabei ist, ist es eine göttliche vorschrift (wer nicht an gott glaubt gehorcht trotzdem!), dass ich zu dem anführer dieses threads werde und hier alle fäden in der hand halte. =)

wenn ich nicht sage ihr sollt spammen, wird auch nicht gespammt.
wenn ich sage es is ruhe, dann is ruhe.....

tztztztztz...unerzogener sauhaufen (wenn ich mal meinen lehrer zitieren darf!  ).

aber jetzt mal zu tiefsinnigereren sachen:

was solln eigentlich der Alien bei dir dann bedeuten Momo? 
und wieso dreht sich der dumme kopf eigentlich? hier würde doch so ein Weltall als BG passen...

P.S.: Trinken gerne, aber nur wenn du mich nach hause trägst und danach den Teppich meiner Mutter putzt!!! =)
(Erinnerungen kommen hoch.. lol )


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Da geb ich Dir Recht g-zus.

Und da sie ja immer was an meinem Benutzerbild rummäkeln bekommen sie jetzt die Strafe dafür!


        2 WOCHEN LANG DIESES BILD HIER ALS BENUTZERBILD!!

        Hier nochmal ganz gross zum geniessen:


----------



## Kaethe (14. August 2002)

Ähhh, hier:

Und jetzt is schluss mit spamen.


----------



## g-zus (15. August 2002)

ich liebe portraits! =)


----------



## Kaethe (15. August 2002)




----------



## g-zus (15. August 2002)

quäl sie ruhig damit, sie sind ja selbst schuld! =)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. August 2002)

Ich fand definitiv die graue laszive Anna am besten. War relativ am Anfang, vielleicht hast du das Bild ja noch.

Naja gut, ich mach dann mal zu.

/edit:
Falls euch noch irgendetwas Geistreiches einfällt, was hier rein passt/soll, sagt mir bescheid.
//edit

<b>Gölä:</b> Kaethe deine 2 Wochen Frist ist abgelaufen. Neues Pic muss her.


----------

